# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Prosthetics >  i-limb quantum, prosthetic hand, Össur hf., Reykjavik, Iceland

## Airicist

Developer - Touch Bionics Inc.

Manufacturer - Ossur

Home page - ossur.com/en-us/prosthetics/arms/i-limb-quantum

----------


## Airicist

Article "Touch Bionics introduces i-limb quantum bionic hand at ISPO Congress"

June 23, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Lizbeth demonstrates her new i-limb quantum with gesture control

Published on Jul 23, 2015




> The i-limb quantum is the most advanced prosthetic hand available to individuals affected by upper limb deficiencies. The i-limb quantum incorporates gesture control making it the first upper limb prosthesis that can change grips with a simple gesture.

----------


## Airicist

i-limb quantum demonstration video

Published on Jul 23, 2015

----------


## Airicist

i-limb quantum on Italian TV

Published on Aug 6, 2015

----------


## Airicist

i-limb quantum morning coffee

Published on Aug 10, 2015




> Check out Mike get his work week started by preparing a morning cup of coffee with his i-limb quantum.

----------


## Airicist

Introducing... i-digits quantum

Published on Nov 5, 2015




> i-digits™ quantum introduces ground-breaking new standard for myoelectric prosthetic partial hands.

----------


## Airicist

Meet the Runway Model with One of the World's Most Advanced Prosthetic Limbs

Published on Dec 30, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Touch Bionics i-limb quantum : A day in the life of Bert Pot 

Published on Jan 18, 2016




> Follow i-limb quatnum user Bert Pot through a day in his life.

----------


## Airicist

Touch Bionics i limb quantum: A Day in the Life of Claudia Breidbach Japanisch

Published on Apr 14, 2016

Article "Meet the pilots preparing for Cybathlon: Claudia Breidbach"

by Linda Seward, NCCR Robotics
September 8, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Touch Bionics i-digits quantum: a day in the life of Moises Deutsch

Published on Apr 14, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Touch Bionics i-limb quantum: A Day in the Life of Josh Cathcart

Published on Sep 8, 2016




> In the latest of our "A Day in the Life of..." series 10 year old Josh and his family show us how a bionic arm has become normal in their day to day life.

----------


## Airicist

An app could help amputees better control their prosthetics

Published on Apr 2, 2018




> The i-limb works with an app that gives users quick access to common grips


"Amputees are tuning into apps for fitness and finesse"
Apps are changing the way that amputees do everything from staying fit to operating their prosthetic limbs.

by Erin Carson
April 2, 2018

----------

